# My Brothers New (Baby?) Cockatiel



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I went with my brother today to the pet store to get a budgie.. (we walked all the way there, took about an hour) but he ended up getting a 'tiel. 

He rang before we left and they said all they had was avairy 'tiels and they were all skittish. Well when we got there he was straight to the 'tiels and he seen this one 'tiel sitting there by its self, leg tucked up watching everyone pass by..and he said "I WANT IT!" the woman went to get him/her and she flew straight onto the womans hand, so turns out not _all _these 'tiels were 'skittish' and this one was actually being really affectionate.

I had to resist.. I walked out and I hate walking out of there with nothing. (bad eh?) especially when you see all these birdies that want out - there was a Cinammon GCC in a cage with Princess Parrots, Lovebirds and some sorta other birds. Anyway, my brothers new 'tiel doesn't have a name yet, we don't know the sex, but for now, it remains nameless. I just hope he'll take care of it.. 

ETA: this little one started eating straight away, and s/he's been drinking so settling in pretty quickly. My brother is taking him/her home soon.. he has the bigger cage ready, the little one s/he is in atm is just while s/he's here.










(in the corner of his eye is a bit of seed shell, I got it off)


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww, so cute, I hope your brother does take care of his tiel. Although at least he has someone smart to ask for help when he needs it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I've told him he better look after it, or he'll have a broken neck.  (not really)

Mum keeps saying 'MY 'TIEL!' lmfao.. she doesn't want my brother to take him home. She's making deals with him and everythin'.


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

aww he/she is adorable congrats to your brother hes very lucky to have a sister to help him out if he he has any questions or anything


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

thats my cockatiel of course yes i shall take care of it thanks for all your comments im proud to own my own pet cockatiel i named it leo as in brave leo!


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

S/he's a cutie!


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Really cute bird. I like it's color.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Adorable 

not knowing the age(but here most pet store birds are at least 4 months old) 

I'm going to guess female there isn't a whole lot of yellow hue to the face and I noticed usually with normal grey males they'll have a lot more yellow hue not always but sometimes 

Oh and it looks split to pied as well


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

hay renea i let it out for abit of excersie and it was chirping before i let it out so as soon as it went back in its cage it stopped chirping he seems happy  but the idiot keeps going in the water and stepping in its food!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol I chose Missy like you she was allowing me to touch her thru 
the aviary I just had to have her 

will you be getting him a friend? 

look after him well 
there not that hard to mind but they do need alot of lovin care 

Ps welcome to the forum


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is too cute


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

she is a cuties thats for sure!!! congrats on the new baby raven


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

Kerry78 said:


> lol I chose Missy like you she was allowing me to touch her thru
> the aviary I just had to have her
> 
> will you be getting him a friend?
> ...


im thinking of saving up for another tiel  this ones very noisey and
i can handle it i take it outside in its cage and let it chirp i definantly think its a female thanks guys


----------

